# 135 foot Building



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

What's the best way to get up there and run conduit and hang high bays? 
Steve


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

135 foot tall? 
use this i guess http://www.jlg.com/en-US/Model.html...otMenuId=d39badf6-70c2-4fa3-a03c-268cb1f085d7


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I know that RSC around here have access to 150' boom lift's but it takes a few weeks to get one most of the time because they only have a few and they very expensive to rent.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

just the up and down of the lift has to add a big % to the time involved


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

135 feet? When I first looked at print I thought it was a typo but it's not.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I hope the company that you work for caught that when they were bidding that job. The time wasted getting up and down and the cost of the lift.


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

It hasn't bid yet. I need to find out about workmans comp too.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

95 seconds from ground to 135'...

thats not too much time to go that far up.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> 95 seconds from ground to 135'...
> 
> thats not too much time to go that far up.


Yeah but that might happen twice. You've got to factor in going around objects and moving the lift around to get the right line so you can get to where you've got to go.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont even want to know how much play is in that thing at 135' Yikes! Thats the one thing that always bugs me out when Im in boom lifts. I have noooo problem with heights but. . .well lets just say I wouldn't move around a whole lot in the basket. . .


Make sure it can fit through the doorway!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> I dont even want to know how much play is in that thing at 135' Yikes! Thats the one thing that always bugs me out when Im in boom lifts. I have noooo problem with heights but. . .well lets just say I wouldn't move around a whole lot in the basket. . .
> 
> 
> Make sure it can fit through the doorway!


 
I am with you on that one. I was on a job years ago with a genie lift that would move if you farted, it was pretty unnerving.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

with an actual 135' deck, you would want the 150' lift.

http://www.jlg.com/en-US/Model.html...otMenuId=d39badf6-70c2-4fa3-a03c-268cb1f085d7


with the 135', you would have to be full extended just to reach the deck so it would be as limiting as using a ladder. You would have to move everytime work went beyond the platform. Using a 150 would allow you to utilize the boom and work in a larger area before having to relocate the base.

with the 150, it looks like you would be able to work in about a 40' radius from the center pivot of the machine (per jlg website). That would allow you to work in a lin 80 feet long without moving the base and allow you to work over the top of many things.

So, what the heck is this building that is 135' high?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

nap said:


> with an actual 135' deck, you would want the 150' lift.
> 
> JLG Model: 150HAX
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like an indoor landing pad:blink: 135' high?????????


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Sounds like an indoor landing pad:blink: 135' high?????????


 

I was in a 52' high aircraft hanger earlier this week and that was a PITA with a normal lift running pipe.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sgr1 said:


> What's the best way to get up there and run conduit and hang high bays?
> Steve


NASA building another VAB in Houston?


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I am with you on that one. I was on a job years ago with a genie lift that would move if you farted, it was pretty unnerving.


That's funny right there....I don't care who you are .


----------

